# how to ?



## jfoster38122 (Jul 20, 2008)

I know people have seen the prop online where it's a man laying on a table and is activated remotely or a sensor and he has a bloody sheet over him and he raises up and screams and a strobe goes off under the sheet. Well I wanna do that and would like to make his head reinforced and maybe a little metal in the back of the skull so I can make him raise up and scream and then bang his head violently on the table and make lots of noise. I have never built a pneumatic prop before, but it's sounds fairly simple. I may just build a table out of wood and put a metal plate where his heads hits so I don't have to build the table out of metal. Any ideas with plans or pix?

Thanx

Jerry


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Look at this... it is pretty violent. Watch the video... http://www.frightprops.com/frightprops/props/Product.asp?ID=0783


----------

